# Catastrophic Meltdown!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

So we have had our share of model mishaps around here, from TrainKing's collision to Alfalfa's flash flood... Today though, a meltdown happened and destroyed my Lionel 6472 reefer









This was a pure accident due to my stupidity, and I am not happy as I spent $20 on it and now all I have left is the box, frame, trucks, and door springs 

Click on the images below at your own risk, I will not be responsible for any mental anguish you suffer as a result 
.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

_What_ did you do?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> _What_ did you do?


I was afraid someone would ask









Did you read my how-to in the O gauge section? Well, I had just cleaned off the car and was drying it off in that oven... I came back after five minutes and it was nice and dry, but I noticed a chunk of tooth past still on the car so I washed it again... Then I put it in the oven and left my room to make some pasta... Needless to say I forgot about my train until I was draining the water out of the cooked pasta, about 30 minutes later 

The oven was up to 250 degrees and that mess lay inside... Now you can see why I am so mad, it is that little spec of tooth paste's fault


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow... 

In a way, it's quite artistic. Keep it and tell your grand kids about it


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

aw that sucks
I got angry when I did about the same to a pair of dwarf signals


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats just a little catastrophic.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, I do not think it was quite _that_ catastrophic Shaygetz


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had a similar meltdown when I used gasoline to clean some plastic parts - why I have no idea. Anywhooo it attacked and melted the plastic.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy crap. 

You could use it in your layout. Just cook a small hotwheel car or something like that. Put the two next to a RR crossing with a sign that says don't drink and drive.


----------



## Billy (Mar 5, 2008)

wow it does suck to lose a car how ever it brought me back to the days of old when i was a kid and had firey crashes on my kid layout ..lol


----------



## upsman4767 (Mar 30, 2008)

got one of those racks you put in the dryer to dry shoes on? Might work. try a junker on it first.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Billy said:


> wow it does suck to lose a car how ever it brought me back to the days of old when i was a kid and had firey crashes on my kid layout ..lol


LOL, I never had too many crashes with my original train, just a few derailments after going around an O27 curve at max speed... That train put out a lot of sparks, enough that one of them actually burned a 1/4 inch diameter hole in the carpet that I used to run it on 



upsman4767 said:


> got one of those racks you put in the dryer to dry shoes on? Might work. try a junker on it first.


No I do not... I was thinking of building my own rack though, if I ever have the time...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Drying is a hot topic.*

Air dry is best. Just seeing it, I have to admit it does have a classic look.
If you cut up the pieces, use it as scrap for a gondola load.
Parts are parts ,where you find them.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> If you cut up the pieces, use it as scrap for a gondola load.
> Parts are parts ,where you find them.


I tried to cut it up T-Man because I had the same idea of using it as a junk load... It was wicked tough to cut through for some reason, maybe my hacksaw blade has just become dull :dunno:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Think Power*

I just read in another thread that you do own a Dremel. AH HA
Use a cutting wheel,it may make a mess but it will be fun. Try not to break the wheel they shatter easily if you don't hold them straight to the cut.Use eye protection. A hacksaw blade Good Grief! Paint them up to look rusty a little black on the edges to get that torched look. NO NO NO don't use any more heat LOL. It sounds like the paint may work. Do you have cutting wheels ?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I have a bunch of cuttng wheels, the knock off dremel that I bought came with a set of attachments also... I never thought of using them... Now if I can find the shell I will try them


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Hellllo*

Somebody gonna ban the clown!


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

B&M, I'm sorry for your loss... but, dude, I gotta say....

Those are some damn funny lookin' pics :lol_hitting:!!!!!!


----------

